# Satin Black Rattle Can - What Are You Using?



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

So... have a guitar I want to paint satin black, and been looking on forums for examples of what people have done and more often than not I find a cool guitar with no paint info, or paint info but can't find the paint.

Saw a few Krylon Rust Tough satin black examples, contacted Krylon because could not find it locally, and even Krylon said best of luck, it's hard to find in Canada. 

Been looking at Krylon, Rustoleum, and the like... but I don't know what 'type' would work best for a guitar... like acrylic, enamel, epoxy based, etc... and of course, readily available in Canada (ie. Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, Rona).

Anyone have any feedback regarding good, tough satin-black rattlecan paint for a guitar? and I guess primer?


... Also, other project after this... Sherwood Green Metallic, for that '59 Strat look. Anyone know where I can get one that matches the aged look? Since original ones would have yellowed a bit by now. Looking online, colours have lots of variation it seems, some way too dark/blue. I'd like to get as close to this one as possible... hoping to do an 'aged' strat this Fall... well, Squier.

http://www.fmicassets.com/Damroot/ZoomJpg/10002/0111600846_gtr_frt_001_rr.jpg


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

First, I would use a satin varnish/lacquer over any black paint. If you leave the black paint bare, every finger touching the surface will show a greasy/shiny stain.
Second, I would look into car paint at your local parts store or body shop.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I second car paint. They have satin black in aerosols ready to go.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Personally I think Krylon has the best paint. It takes longer to cure, (about a week) dry to touch much sooner.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I was eyeing up the Rustoleum products, though some say semi-gloss and some say satin... I'm after satin not semi-gloss (yup there is a difference) but not sure if Rustoleum interchanged the words for the same thing or not.

Auto General Purpose Paints Automotive Enamel Product Page Product Page

Acrylic Enamel 2X

And this one, that has a satin canyon black
http://www.rustoleum.ca/product-cat...rs-touch-ultra-cover-2x/ultra-cover-2x-paint/

So... it's better to get black then spray on a satin clear coat? vs using a paint that is satin and requires no clear?

and KRYLON customer service recommended
TOUGH COAT® Acrylic Enamel - Krylon Industrial

as well as
Krylon® SUPERMAXX® ALL-IN-ONE | Krylon


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> Personally I think Krylon has the best paint. It takes longer to cure, (about a week) dry to touch much sooner.


Which KRYLON? As I'm finding out, they have a lot of different ones, and some, not as easily found in Ontario.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Try industrial supply houses for krylon (Brafasco, Fastenal, Ackland grainger etc)


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Actually, Krylon said Ackland for the Tough Coat, because no one else around here carries it. Though for it, it would be paint no clear coat afterwards.

If I can avoid the oily finger print effect, I'd rather option B, whichever that is... DuPont auto paint from Canadian Tire?

Though, I see 'industrial' and I think this is gonna be some tough rugged paint, or, Krylon marketing and no better/tougher than anything else.

I don't plan to beat on the guitar, just, don't want stuff in a year to start flaking off.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I took this black strat and scuffed up the clearcoat with a scotchbright pad. 
It's pretty flat now. But yes, fingerprints are pain on it as much as a gloss guitar


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I plan to scotch pad all the chrome parts actually... I'm kind "anti-gloss" or "anti-shine" for a lot of stuff.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

THRobinson said:


> Actually, Krylon said Ackland for the Tough Coat, because no one else around here carries it. Though for it, it would be paint no clear coat afterwards.
> 
> If I can avoid the oily finger print effect, I'd rather option B, whichever that is... DuPont auto paint from Canadian Tire?
> 
> ...


Any paint needs a tooth or it will flake or scratch to the base. Gloss Tremclad is really tough once dry. You could use it and wet sand after a few weeks. It's an alkyd base so no super harsh solvents. I've used acrylics that dried super hard, but I'd be making sure you have good surface prep and a decent compatible primer


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

To me the easiest fastest way is lacquer, if you're going black I'd use a black primer, black top coat and finish with a clear in whatever sheen you prefer.

Richelieu carries Mohawk and Steeles Paint carries Dover Pad, both brands make compatible primers and top coats.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't think chrome will be affected by Scotch Brite pads. I would wet sand it. But some parts are to intricate to get everything sanded.

Maybe a chemical could age it. Anybody ?



Jimmy_D said:


> To me the easiest fastest way is lacquer, if you're going black I'd use a black primer, black top coat and finish with a clear in whatever sheen you prefer.
> 
> Richelieu carries Mohawk and Steeles Paint carries Dover Pad, both brands make compatible primers and top coats.


That


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

For Krylon I would go for the Gloss Black Laquer paint, and then give it a few coats of Krylon Matte Finish to suit how dull you want it. Then whatever protective coating you want on top of that if necessary


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another option, which I always forget about is to go to Napa or Carquest and ask them to make you a can of spray paint. They can make it any color of any car on the market. You can get it mixed with clear coat or without. I'm sure you can ask for semi gloss or matte finish as well. 20 bucks a can last time I checked. And if I am not mistaken it will be a lacquer paint as well.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Found this tonight actually... though, raised 2 questions... 1) if I want to use a satin clear, do I have to use a satin paint? or would gloss work better? and 2) when done, can I wet sand the clear or the black between coats, because I have no experience with this and know I'll have ripples and/or orange peel.






@BGood - Yup... check it out on google image search, lots of people showing before/after of chrome being satin'd with those scotchbrite pads.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh yeah... Gibson Satin Ebony... saw a guitar with a paint job I wanted, was on the tip of my tongue what it was, was one of those Gibson SG Goth guitars, and I guess the paint is called Satin Ebony.

That would be what I'm after in the end.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

THRobinson said:


>


That looks like a good solution. I'd go mat black / satin lacquer.


THRobinson said:


> - Yup... check it out on google image search, lots of people showing before/after of chrome being satin'd with those scotchbrite pads.


Great then. But you'd still get all those deeper/grooved/inside sections shinning, especially on bridge and tuners.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm grabbing a Gotoh 510UB wrap-around for the guitar (very heavily modified Washburn N2). Plan is to satin it all out, leave the screws and saddles alone. Given the shape/style, it shouldn't be a problem.

https://www.realparts.com.au/media/...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/t/gt510ub-0102.jpg


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

THRobinson said:


> very heavily modified Washburn N2


Looking forward to seeing that Nuno when it's finished.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Me too... Bought it 2 summers ago, got it 90% done then got distracted.

Previous owner removed the floyd, filled in the top and put a 2-piece bridge like a Les Paul, though not measured out properly and very rough purple paint job. Tail piece was missing, but otherwise rest of the hardware was there.

I took wood, cut it out and glued in the back, as well used wooden dowels to fill in the cut out for the 3-way switch and all bridge holes. Relocating the 3-way below the knob since the cut out for the 1 knob was huge. Removed the lock top and dropped in a direct replacement ebonol top nut.

I had pics online, but photobucket changed and now cant link to them in forums.

Originally i was going to use a tune-o-matic and ferrules through the body for strings, but, kinda liked the idea of a nice and simple wrap around.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You can spray matte or semi matte on gloss and it will still look matte or semi. If you want, you could spray gloss laquer, wet sand it and then matte. The wet sanding will dull the finish until you "polish" it. So don;t polich it then clear coat matte. or Semi gloss

Or go to Napa and tell them you need Audi R8 Matte Black paint


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice... I'm always doing that, seeing stock car colours and making note of the year/make. I have a motorbike I'm rebuilding, and a small list of cars/colours I'd debating between.

Didn't know any cars out there had matte black as a stock colour.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is also Lamborghini and BMW in flat black.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

For Canadian suppliers to the public Dover Pad make very good rattle cans . 

black is here - PRO FINISH OPAQUES - Dover Finishing Products
clear here - PRO FINISH CLEARS - Dover Finishing Products

Distributors here - DISTRIBUTORS - Dover Finishing Products


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Paints like that are (to me) a gamble... they could be good or bad. At least with Krylon/Rostoleum/Dupont/etc... there are a lot of reviews and photo examples. DFP, I can't find anything.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Look for the Mar-Hyde satin black trim paint, available at most auto body supply places in a rattle can. Canadian Tire should have a version as well. 

It is self-etching so you don't necessarily need a primer, it's easy to work with and gives a very nice finish.


----------

